# Why Uber Could Crash On November 6



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/olivie...-uber-could-crash-on-november-6/#3c54cf99185a
Circle November 6 on your calendar.

That day, one of America's most controversial disruptor stocks will likely get crushed. If history's any indication, it could easily plunge 10% or even 15%.

Rumors will fly that the company is going out of business.

*Uber's "lock-up" Ends on November 6th*
"Lock-up" is an important concept that can make you a lot of money if you understand it... and cost you a lot of money if you don't.

In most IPOs, many major shareholders are not allowed to sell their shares right away. In order to keep trading orderly, early investors like venture capitalists, founders, and employees are legally prohibited from selling their stock. The shares are "locked up."

Typically, shares stay locked-up for either 90 or 180 days. We call this the "lock-up period."

Once it ends, these shareholders are free to sell. And that's exactly what many do...

Which is why many stocks tank on lock-up expiration day.

Uber was private for most of its life. That changed four months ago when it pulled off the fourth-largest IPO in world history, behind only Alibaba, Softbank, and Facebook. The excitement around Uber's mega IPO was like nothing we've seen in years. And that's a bad sign. Giant, overhyped IPOs rarely live up to expectations.

*Sure Enough, Uber's IPO Was a Total Flop*
It plunged 7% on its first day of trading, and has yet to find solid footing.

Uber has nosedived 26% since its May IPO, as you can see here:










Uber has struggled for a few reasons. But its most pressing problem is it IPO'd at an absurd valuation. It sold a whopping $8.1 billion worth of stock at a colossal $82 billion valuation. It never had a chance to live up to those impossibly high expectations.

So here's my suggestion. November 6th is shaping up to be Uber's "moment of maximum hate." Most locked-up shareholders will disgustedly sell their shares and swallow their losses the first chance they get. I wouldn't be surprised if Uber plummets another 25% by then.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

nothing much happened at the end of lyft's lock up.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

It took about a week after Lyfts lockup but it dropped nicely. Then I cashed in my puts.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

.6 billion more shares newly a vailable on November 6...and those shares know what's going on, up close, in Uber. I'm thinking Softbank is going to be very busy temporarily propping up the stock price...

Elsewhere on UP, knowledgeable posters proferred to wait until about $21. That would be a 2 for 1 from the first trades at $42...even then...it might be...look out below!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Why would anyone have confidence in a company who says the core of their business is not drivers which is their only revenue source and then they won't tell you what the core it besides info services which is a scam to continue their Ponzi Scheme.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Insiders already cashed out... didn’t the ex ceo buy a 72 million hut in LA?
You need to pull for Uber to go up... raise more cash by doing a secondary..more money they have better for drivers ...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

njn said:


> nothing much happened at the end of lyft's lock up.


 Let's say today is August 19, the market opens in 20 minutes. You are one of the late-stage Lyft investors, who purchased Lyft shares priced at $47.35 in June 2018.

Right before the August 19th lock up date, Lyft posted less loss and more revenue than expected. You're given positive outlook. On the lock up date August 19, Lyft stock price is $52.47. What would you do?

Now fast-forward to September 19t. and decide what to do with the Lyft shares that you bought from $47 in 2018. As of September 19, Lyft stock price is $47. Lyft went public in March at $72 a share.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

If you know stock market..

Board of directors only care about stock price when they are about to do a Private Placement..

This is how Uber can raise more cash..

And if you know how PP work..
Any PP will drag the stock price further down in the future.

And I can see the CEO care about the stock price by laying off employees.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> Board of directors only care about stock price when they are about to do a Private Placement..
> 
> And I can see the CEO care about the stock price by laying off employees.


 I can't see the Board of Directors care about the stock as much CEO cares about his $45 million salary. Otherwise they would have replaced the CEO.

p.s. I don't know stock market..


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Skorpio said:


> If you know stock market..
> 
> Board of directors only care about stock price when they are about to do a Private Placement..
> 
> ...


https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/10/20859413/uber-job-layoffs-announcement-engineering-product-profit


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber is down 4% and Lyft 5.7% as of 5 minutes ago. Let's see what's actually left standing by November 6th.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

not gonna happen , just a new strategy :

https://nypost.com/2019/09/13/uber-set-to-sign-massive-lease-at-3-world-trade-center/


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's hoping pal.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

If I look @ Wework (adam neumann) softbank with 29% holding it (and loosing ) , AB5 which doesn't help us at all (screw this s-h-i-t , I still believe with some new strategies we can steer this ship !!

lets do it !!

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/24/business/dealbook/wework-ceo-adam-neumann.html


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lyft closed at $41.88, 7.57% lower than yesterday.
Uber closed at $31.30, down 5.15% lower than yesterday.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

*Going Down ↓*


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber closed at $29.15, the lowest close ever! The stock hit all-time low of $28.65 during the day.

IPO valuation= $76 billion
Today's valuation= $49 billion

Going Down ↓


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Crickets lately from the drivers who bought Uber stock with the pre IPO bonus money they were given .


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

XPG said:


> Uber closed at $29.15, the lowest close ever! The stock hit all-time low of $28.65 during the day.
> 
> IPO valuation= $76 billion
> Today's valuation= $49 billion
> ...


Down 36% since valuation. Karma from taking high percentages from Drivers. Karmatic Debt being repaid.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Down 36% since valuation. Karma from taking high percentages from Drivers. Karmatic Debt being repaid.


It won't be repaid until all the executive are penniless and in jail, with zero job prospects and ruined careers.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

*Going Down ↓*


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

no f's given

burn in hell, where they belong


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Like the TITANIC!! I don't give a Fu*ck as long as I can still take rides and make part time cash! That's why I cash out instant pay on Sunday for Friday and Sat night drives! Don't trust the money will be deposited other wise.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber still has $15 billion...that should last a good two years anyway...what could go wrong?


----------

